

Yet another ruby inconsistency (please teach me wrong) - linopolus
http://blog.linopol.us/a/14

======
meeech
linopolus - you might want to expand on what you find inconsistent in your
example.

~~~
linopolus
Thanks for the suggestion, I'm new to writing and just trying it out
currently, I now did.

